# problem with refugium.. i guess so.. please help me



## imteaz007 (Nov 14, 2012)

hello there.. i have a tank of size 3feet by 1.5 by 1.5 feet.
i have done a diy overflow and the water goes to a refugium..freshwater tank.
the refugium is 2feet by 15 inches by 12 inches
has been running for 4 weeks and the refugium filter system has recycled. i did water test today and ammonia was 0 ppm, nitrate was 0 ppm and nitrate was 10 ppm. i used API freshwater test kit.
the problem is that on the sillicone of my refugium, there is a white thing attaching to it. i dont know what it is. it appears to be like clouds in a jelly form. i dont have any algea problem. i am attaching the link to the video. please have a look. hope the video is clear enough for you guys to see. please help me.

refugium using soil - YouTube


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

sounds like a run-of-the-mill fungus. probably not a problem. white fuzz commonly grows on synthetic ornaments or plastic in a new aquarium. I wouldn't be concerned unless it starts growing on your plants or other areas of the aquarium, or doesn't go away in a week or two.


----------



## imteaz007 (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks man.. but i will be monitoring it.. it has been there for 2 weeks now.


----------

